# setting up a dial-in service using user ppp



## funindividual (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have been trying to setup a ppp server using user ppp for a few weeks now, and I'm at somewhat of a deadend. So far, I have


```
ttyu2   "/usr/libexec/getty V19200"     dialup  on
```

in /etc/ttys. The device for my modem is indeed /dev/ttyu2.

In /etc/gettytab, I have


```
default:\                                                                          
    :pp=/etc/ppp/ppp-dialup:\                                                      
        :cb:ce:ck:lc:fd#1000:im=\r\n%s/%m (%h) (%t)\r\n\r\n:sp#1200:\              
        :if=/etc/issue:

...

#
# Additions for a V.32bis Modem
#
um|V300|High Speed Modem at 300,8-bit:\
        :nx=V19200:tc=std.300:
un|V1200|High Speed Modem at 1200,8-bit:\
        :nx=V300:tc=std.1200:
uo|V2400|High Speed Modem at 2400,8-bit:\
        :nx=V1200:tc=std.2400:
up|V9600|High Speed Modem at 9600,8-bit:\
        :nx=V2400:tc=std.9600:
uq|V19200|High Speed Modem at 19200,8-bit:\
        :nx=V9600:tc=std.19200:
```

My ppp.conf looks like this:


```
default:
 set debug phase lcp chat tun command
 set timeout 0

ttyu2:
 enable pap passwdauth
 set ifaddr 192.168.0.230 192.168.0.233 255.255.255.255
 enable proxy
 accept dns
```

(In the actual file there is proper indentation) 192.168.0.230 is the network address of the machine I want to set up the ppp server on, and 192.168.0.233 is an unused address on the same network. Also, I have a /etc/ppp.secret file that looks like this:


```
ppp *
```

There is a ppp user with a home directory called /home/ppp, and I have the login shell execute `ppp -direct ttyu2` using a script in the FreeBSD manual.

And yet when I dial in to the box, nothing happens. The modem has the TR, RS, and CS lights lit up, but the CD light does nothing when I dial into it, which I'm thinking is bad. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## funindividual (Jul 28, 2010)

So I figured it out. First I switched to mgetty. Still didn't work. Then I tried a new modem. Works like a charm. Also, thanks DutchDaemon for fixing the formatting.


----------

